
A Made-in-China Pandemic - ktln2
https://www.project-syndicate.org/commentary/china-exploit-control-of-pharmaceutical-exports-by-brahma-chellaney-2020-03
======
rpiguy
China has some blame in their initial efforts to cover up the epidemic, but
they are hardly a villain.

I cannot fault China at all for diverting medication and supplies they would
normally export for their own use - all countries act in their self-interest.
The tone of this article suggests China was wrong to do this.

The theory that this virus was engineered and escaped from the Wuhan lab has
moved from tinfoil hat territory to possible, but until proven otherwise
scientists seem to agree this was a natural virus that transferred to us.

The main warning of the article, that China has too much supplier power in the
supply chain, is a good warning. Countries should be able to scale up their
industries in a time of crisis, and much of the Western world is not prepared
to do that anymore.

~~~
ktln2
Unfortunately we live in an era of countries trying to weaponize their supply
chains (e.g. China [1], Japan [2]).

1\. [https://www.nationalreview.com/magazine/2019/07/08/how-
china...](https://www.nationalreview.com/magazine/2019/07/08/how-china-
weaponized-the-global-supply-chain/) 2\.
[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/23/japan-south-korea-dispute-
im...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/23/japan-south-korea-dispute-impact-on-
semiconductor-supply-chain-prices.html)

